# Where is the cheapest place to get RO/DI or just RO unit



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

where is the cheapest place to get RO/DI or just RO unit
any stores? online? ebay?


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

u just missed out on the RO/DI group buy sale for BWI plumbing last december. I would try them though and get a quote on their current units. depends also on the type of model/stage, add-on that you're looking for. they can pretty much build one that fits your needs


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

BWI has really good, competitive prices and he is very helpful.
Distilled water at the grocery store sells for $1.50 for 4L.
Big Al's sells 5Gal jugs on RO water for $13.
Some members on the forum might help get you started with an initial one-time pick up of 5-10 gallons, such as was my case.
Some stores might be willing to provide you RO water if you call them and are a good customer.

I didn't mind paying the $13 for the water from Big Al's as it was convenient and I now have two perfect sized jugs of water to take to my LFS.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i think getting a RO unit is cheaper in the long term
how long does a 5 gal jug last you?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

best deal I found locally was from Max water in Vaughn/Concord.. maxwaterflow.com Picked up the 6 stage RO/DI package for aquarium and drinking water for 215.00. No issues and very helpful as well...


----------

